# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  OFFSET Envisions Swarm Capabilities for Small Urban Ground Units, DARPA, Arlington, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

DARPA Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency

OFFSET Envisions Swarm Capabilities for Small Urban Ground Units
OFFensive Swarm-Enabled Tactics program seeks to empower dismounted troops with technology to control scores of unmanned air and ground vehicles at a time

December 7, 2016

----------

